# Pregnant Orange-Brown(Cambarellus patzcuarensis)



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I managed to take these pictures today. The eggs are orange and there are a few black dots which are little crays that already hatched.




































































































Enjoy,


----------



## jesseoneill (Apr 8, 2007)

Excellent pics. Looks like she was just posing to show off her babies! Are you planning on trying to raise the little fellas?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

jesseoneill said:


> Excellent pics. Looks like she was just posing to show off her babies! Are you planning on trying to raise the little fellas?


I am going through my 4th batch.


----------



## tundra girl (Mar 2, 2006)

Very nice Pedro-great looking Cray.

I might have to expand from shrim and get a couple of those.

Cindy


----------



## mossman (Sep 22, 2004)

Very cute cray.

Do you have the orange version? How many color are they?


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

nice, let me know when you have more of the browns or if you ever want to sell oranges. the one big male of the last bunch you sold me kicked the bucket, and i think i only have a bunch of females left.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

mossman said:


> Very cute cray.
> 
> Do you have the orange version? How many color are they?


I have both, orange and this orange-brown.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

awesome looking crays. yours makes me want to get some. do share some secrets to successful breeding


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

stepheus said:


> awesome looking crays. yours makes me want to get some. do share some secrets to successful breeding


Thanks, I will later write some kind of article about what I do.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

will you be selling any of the babes? What would you be asking. I have a tank cycled and waiting for occupants.  I have long been wanting a few of these little beauties. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Musket said:


> will you be selling any of the babes? What would you be asking. I have a tank cycled and waiting for occupants.  I have long been wanting a few of these little beauties. Let me know. Thanks.


Not at the moment. I am building the population so I can have a steady output of young crays.
Keep watching the forum...


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

Unfortunately, that's not a fast or simple process IME. I'm hoping to see some juvies soon, and really hoping they'll be a bit hardier since they'll be adapted to my tank water from birth. I only have one orange male remaining out of 8 (2 pairs, 4 extra males), and have lost a few orange/brown as well. I suspect the temp may have been a bit high for them. I have seen several berried females since the heater died and the temp has been steady at 70, I was keeping it at 76.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

wow sorry to hear about your losses toddnbecka. Hopefully you'll have some babes soon.


----------



## Suikei (May 5, 2007)

Cograts dude! Hope you see some nice new crays soon


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Suikei said:


> Cograts dude! Hope you see some nice new crays soon


Thanks


----------

